# Eventing and dressage tickets on sale now



## tiggs (11 July 2012)

They have just come back on sale now


----------



## KrujaaLass (11 July 2012)

Thanks


----------



## jaynec (11 July 2012)

All gone now, got to be quick !


----------



## Sleighfarer (11 July 2012)

jaynec said:



			All gone now, got to be quick !
		
Click to expand...

Still some dressage ones.


----------



## minnie12 (12 July 2012)

tiggs said:



			They have just come back on sale now
		
Click to expand...




jaynec said:



			All gone now, got to be quick !
		
Click to expand...

Three of my friends unable to go to the eventing dressage so have spare tickets, worried if to late to return them


----------



## atlantis (12 July 2012)

I was searching at exactly this time and it said there werent any!!! Gggrrrrr!!


----------



## Sleighfarer (12 July 2012)

atlantis said:



			I was searching at exactly this time and it said there werent any!!! Gggrrrrr!!
		
Click to expand...

They are there one minute, gone the next. Keep trying - they might pop up again!


----------

